# Eye Issue



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

My mouse Smore has a sore eye. I was trying to take a picture of it, but she was moving around quite a bit. She tries to wash it alot (or maybe she's scratching?). I gave her vitamins in her water for about 2 weeks now when I first noticed it. It doesn't seem to be getting really worse but some days it looks gummy. She's not sneezing or loosing weight but her coat is looking a little less vibrant and sometimes I think she's breathing hard but I can't really tell. I heard I could give her Tetracyclin (for fish) but I had to order it from the pet store. Does anyone know what this is or how I can help her? I'm concerned about her pups, is it contagious? She had 6 pups 1 week ago.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can treat eyes with chloramphenicol drops available over the counter at the chemist.They are kept in the fridge not on the shelf so you will have to ask and you will have to say that they are for a human in your family who has conjunctivitis not a mouse.Please post in the introductions before making another post it is a forum rule.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What kind of bedding do you use?


----------

